# West Country



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Do we need a West country Coach for Hamm and Houten Picking up Cardiff-Bristol-Reading


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd get on if it stopped @ either Sutton or Croydon on the way.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Reading would be good!


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Cardiff would be great ...


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

Reading would be great! when is the next show


----------



## al_mcc (Aug 21, 2007)

Might be interested in getting on at Bristol...roughly what sort of price would it be?: victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Bristol would be good : victory: (unless you can pick up from a service station on m4 :whistling2


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

Still to far away from me even if it was going to Exeter I would have to drive 110 miles


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah i would be interested in a bristol/cardiff pick up


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Uncle Les said:


> Still to far away from me even if it was going to Exeter I would have to drive 110 miles


Where do you live, the Isles of Scilly?
Graham.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

No Hayle 110 to Exeter Services.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

im saving for next year and would do the bristol/cardif pick up


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

YES Bristol would be great as i am comming from plymouth and want to go to Hamm in september.

Rob


----------

